# Sunrise or Sunset...



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

We all enjoy a nice sunrise or sunset during our outings...

Post up some of your photos...

Hope
[siteimg]4073[/siteimg]

Bigfoot Sunrise
[siteimg]4074[/siteimg]

Peace - The Sun didn't have a chance... 
[siteimg]4075[/siteimg]


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

http://www.nicksimonson.com/index.php?o ... ey=7&hit=1

Best thing I shot all of deer season 2004.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Nick,

Great photo! You can't beat great color and nice lines...


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Awesome pics guys. I love that ice fishing one Scott. Its still my screensaver!


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

[siteimg]2300[/siteimg]


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Last year in ND snow goose hunting. Click9s pointing at a HUGE flock.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

[siteimg]2802[/siteimg]


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Ah yes... The squat! Great color in the photo duxnbux. You can get some awesome color with sunsets, just need the right conditions!


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Yeah the color on that one turned out really nice...believe it or not that is actually a sunrise


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Sunrise at Lamoure Dam


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

took this last friday morning... i couldnt figure out which one i liked best so i put thema ll on lol


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

nice thats pretty good


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

In spite of who it is, I have always liked this photo!!

[siteimg]4541[/siteimg]


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

The sunset over Moon Lake near Valley City during the Canadian wildfire gave the sky a nice burnt orange/grey look.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The good old setting pic....love it in:

The decoys...









One the ice...









While scouting...









When it's raining mallards...









In Saskatchewan...









On the water in Minnesota...


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

The Sask farm yard is awesome.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The cool part about it was it wasn't staged. It was the first night I ever spent in Saskatchewan and setup for a quick hunt. We had an hour of straight action and then when I looked to the west it was all too perfect...especially since a flock of snows was flying over. Good thing I had the camera in the field that night.


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

Captured beauty! I wish Very nice! :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> The cool part about it was it wasn't staged. It was the first night I ever spent in Saskatchewan and setup for a quick hunt. We had an hour of straight action and then when I looked to the west it was all too perfect...especially since a flock of snows was flying over. Good thing I had the camera in the field that night.


Great pics Chris...

It's photos like these that make me remember what I'm missing...

Man those bring some memories.

Ryan


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Early Goose Sunrise 
[siteimg]4971[/siteimg]

A Perfect Morning 
[siteimg]5068[/siteimg]


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

Very nice guys! My favorite is that top one posted by Deltaboy! :beer:


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

[siteimg]5222[/siteimg]

[siteimg]5221[/siteimg]


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

first one: flordia
second: salt lake city
third Lake Hartwell


----------



## Labs_4_Life (Jun 22, 2006)

I took this one at sunset on a ND duck hunt a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Nice picture Labs!


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

OIF 2005-2006


----------



## bowhunter04 (Nov 7, 2003)

Here's the sunrise from Saturday morning's hunt:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I love to take these pictures while waiting for the birds to fly!

Not right at sunrise, but I really like this picture









Shows alittle of the spread.









One of the filler deeks, but a beautiful sunrise!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

How about both?

From a recent trip to the Badlands:

Sunrise,










Sunset,










huntin1


----------



## goosetalk (Jan 26, 2007)

Goose hunting Jan. 2007


















A sunset from this summer


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm a sunrise fan

My Iowa 2007 buck









My sons 07 buck


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)




----------



## rberglof (May 17, 2007)

Sunset at Round Lake.









Sunset at our place outside Rugby.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## GB Huntress (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow guys, awesome pictures!!  Once I get my pics transferred to the comp I'll have to put some on here! 

Goatboy I LOVE your first pic of the buck! It looks great!! :thumb:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Here's a few from last Sunday fishing on Grass lake


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

Sunset pic of whats left of a homesteaders house (chimney)










Sunset on Devils Lake.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

Here are a few photos from last fall in western ND


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

A couple of my favorites from last year


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

Sunet


----------

